# Laws on importing peptides



## davyb (May 14, 2008)

Does anyone know the actual legal stance on buying and importing peptides from China to UK???


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Illegal without the proper paperwork for you to use them for a legal purpose, medical research etc as they are not legal for administration in this country.

I highly doubt you will face prosecution but you have no legal right to your goods should they be confiscated/destroyed.

From what I am hearing a lot of the stuff being stopped is from the same few companies so I can only assume that certain authorities are becoming quite aware.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I ordered some peptides from China about a week ago. The tracking says posted from china on 16-9-10, arrived in UK on 19-9-10, handed to customs 19-9-10 and released from customs 21-9-10. I will let you know if I receive peptides or if there are any problems.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Track it on parcelfoce now. Ems wont update now, parcelforce will.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Cheers for that Nemesis. I have just checked Parcelforce and they say estimated delivery 22-9-10.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Arrived on 22nd. All good.


----------

